# Newspaper



## Liz135721 (Dec 29, 2008)

would news paper be a good substrate?


----------



## JohnMatthew (Dec 29, 2008)

Newspaper is not a good permanent substrate. There's nothing to hold humidity, it's just so thin and useless for a tegu. Plus they really, really, REALLY seem to enjoy digging and rooting around in a nice deep substrate. I use cypress mulch and my tegu loves it.


----------



## Liz135721 (Dec 29, 2008)

Okay just needed to know. Iam just worried ants will get in the tegus cage in the future.


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 29, 2008)

wow,, ant problem,, i assume your enclosures outside,, get some of that ant powder that looks like baby powder its used for camping and stuff and sprinkle around perimeter of enclosure and obviously keep away from your tegus,,that stuff works great keeping the ants at bay!


----------



## Liz135721 (Dec 29, 2008)

no its inside. I happens almost every year. Last yaer they got in to my sulcatas cage. But I just need to know. Is it the ecoearth substrate that attracts ants or is it just fruits and other planet material? Also I use ant gel. it attracts the little things they eat it and then they die. Also if I spray Reptile aid on the walls of the cage will it keep out the ants?


----------



## kurtle55 (Feb 25, 2009)

listen. i have ant problem s with my box turtles that i breed outside. the absolute best way to deal with it is to boil a big pot of water and pour it on the ant hill. i swear i don't know why everyone does it its free and has never failed me.


----------

